# The other fall classic race in Plainwell mi. Look



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

The "Other" Fall Classic October 29th - 30th

Western Michigan is the place to be!

http://www.miscar.net/classic/classic.htm

Introducing The "Other" Fall Classic

2 Days of racing at 2 different locations (1 hour apart) with one entry fee. ($25)
4 classes and 4 different tracks.
G-Jet, Super Stock, 902 stock and CM Poly Mod
2 MaxTrax raceways, Saratoga Speedway and Manalishi Motor Speedway
2 Bonzai's... Reniger Raceway (Brystal) and Wahbememe Waceway (Bucktrack Brystal hybrid)
1 Rename the track contest (we renaming Reniger Raceway)
Cash prizes in the Pro division
Separate Amateur races in every class

http://www.miscar.net/classic/classic.htm

For more info contact:

Brian "Moe" Mofield
[email protected]
260 624 5853

Dwayne "Monsooni" Munson
269 744 7379 Text or call

Jeff "Budman" Schrader
[email protected]
269 483 6095

RSVP's would be appreciated but not mandatory
I've never met a gutter lane that I could drive





Click on the link above and it will show you the race flyer and track pictures, If you can only make it one day you are still invited to race with a great group of guys, It is gonna be a great time don't miss out . If your only racing 1 day entry will be only $15.00 and will include your racing for that day and food and drinks, also door any door prizes for that day and you will be entered in the Rename the Renniger raceway contest. $25.00 will get you entered in the 2 day event and will include race fees, food and drinks for both days and entry in the rename the track contest , door prizes and all cash pay out prizes.

CASH PAY OUT FOR THIS RACE IS GOING TO BE $150.00 for 1st (that will be me LOL)
$ 75.00 for 2nd
$50.00 for 3rd
$ 25.00 for 4th

Plus prizes for the amature classes as well .

Believe me you never go hungry from a lack of food at our events, ask anyone who attends, gonna be a lot of fun so rsvp if you can and i am going to start a entry list soon. You can just rsvp on here also if you like ......

Thank you and hope everyone can make it, looking forward to it,


Also if you are coming from out of town and need a place to stay I am sure your welcome to stay here or elsewhere.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Click on the link above and it will show you the race flyer and track pictures, If you can only make it one day you are still invited to race with a great group of guys, It is gonna be a great time don't miss out . If your only racing 1 day entry will be only $15.00 and will include your racing for that day and food and drinks, also door any door prizes for that day and you will be entered in the Rename the Renniger raceway contest. $25.00 will get you entered in the 2 day event and will include race fees, food and drinks for both days and entry in the rename the track contest , door prizes and all cash pay out prizes.

CASH PAY OUT FOR THIS RACE IS GOING TO BE $150.00 for 1st (that will be me LOL)
$ 75.00 for 2nd
$50.00 for 3rd
$ 25.00 for 4th

Plus prizes for the amature classes as well .

Believe me you never go hungry from a lack of food at our events, ask anyone who attends, gonna be a lot of fun so rsvp if you can and i am going to start a entry list soon. You can just rsvp on here also if you like ......

Thank you and hope everyone can make it, looking forward to it.


----------

